# What's the deal with hating sweatpants?



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

/


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

I'm on your side. I love them and I certainly think my husband looks hottest in nicer sweat pants or PJs and a hoodie. I love that look way more than a suit and tie. Maybe a suit and tie just looks stuffy to me and therefore I think the person will be stuffy? 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Edo Edo (Feb 21, 2017)

notmyrealname4 said:


> I love sweatpants; as long as they are clean, don't have holes in them and don't have stains/bleach burns in them.
> 
> They are soft, cozy and comfy. I like them, and I like seeing other people wear them. My husband looks great in them, he has some nice open-leg sweats that look so good.
> 
> ...




I don't see sweatpants as being an impediment to romance. They seem very easy to pull down - whether they be yours or your partner's...


----------



## C3156 (Jun 13, 2012)

notmyrealname4 said:


> I love sweatpants; as long as they are clean, don't have holes in them and don't have stains/bleach burns in them.
> 
> They are soft, cozy and comfy. I like them, and I like seeing other people wear them. My husband looks great in them, he has some nice open-leg sweats that look so good.
> 
> ...


I enjoy wearing comfortable clothes as well around the house and on weekends too.

It comes to wanting you see your partner in something that flatters their figure and makes them look sexy. Sweatpants are baggie and tend to hide the figure. For the most part, sweats are in no way enticing to me as a man. They scream, "I don't feel sexy nor am I in the mood." That is a romance killer.

That's where I like yoga pants or running tights, way more visually appealing.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

notmyrealname4 said:


> I know huh?
> 
> I also love what I call "pluffy" clothes; mostly shirts that are lined with sherpa. Or any kind of shirt/jacket that is made out of plush material.
> 
> Suits and ties are necessary for some types of work and special occasions. But guys never look comfortable in them, to me. It's not a sexy look---that's for sure.


Totally agree!

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## dubsey (Feb 21, 2013)

there's always someone that finds whatever anyone is wearing as sexy.

It could be some dude in a trucker hat, plaid shirt a la Larry the Cable Guy.
It could be the hipster going to a MLS game wearing cargo shorts, big bushy beard with a long sleeve button down shirt and sandals
It could be the guy wearing a suit and tie.
Could be the woman in the mini & high heels, or yoga pants, or a hippie/gipsie sundress, goth girl, whatever...


Generally speaking, it'll be whatever you grew up around. Of course that's not always the case, but generally speaking...

That said. I don't like sweatpants. That's not to say I dislike casual clothes, far from it. I just think sweatpants look stupid, but I grew up playing a lot of soccer and if it's cold/wet, sweatpants hold water and block no wind, so when they would be part of team gear, I really grew to hate them.


----------



## badsanta (Oct 13, 2014)

notmyrealname4 said:


> If wearing sweatpants around the house and to run errands kills romance; then I don't think there was ever much attraction to begin with.



Well some people might get so "comfortable" in sweatpants that perhaps they might wear the same pair nonstop for a week. While the sweatpants may not be directly what is killing the romance, you could see how it might become the scapegoat if one partner can not be brave enough to just call the other person lazy.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

https://youtu.be/DYljVaEMjjs


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

I've told my wife that the sexiest thing she can wear is a smile. 

If comfy clothes make you happier, then wear them. If anything that makes occasionally showing up in sexy lingerie even more effective because of the change / surprise.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

notmyrealname4 said:


> I don't understand this at all. Just pull the sweatpants off and have sex.:scratchhead:


The point of the scene (hilarious movie, btw) is that the sweatpants are her 'signal' that she's closed for business.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

Well I actually own some sweatpants. I wear them to sleep in when I'm camping in the spring and fall, when temperatures might dip below freezing. I wear them over my (tight Lycra like) swimsuit, while traveling to the pool. In my defense I own more suits than sweatpants, and I work in construction. I am comfortable in my suits because they are good suits that fit properly. Most men who are uncomfortable in suits are wearing a shirt that is too small in the collar. 

In general Sweats are like flip flop shoes "they have no place in polite society". Yoga pants are in the same category. Mrs nail has been known to wear then when shopping and I'll say this much, I watch her more than if she was wearing sweats. As for the sex proof outfit, sweat pants have nothing on the plaid flannel long nightgown.


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Oh, that's weird. "Closed for business" to me, would mean she is on her period, or has stomach flu.


Of, if it were only so that sickness or a monthly visit were the only reasons a woman was "closed for business." Business hours for many are far more limited!




notmyrealname4 said:


> Again, to me, wearing sweatpants has nothing to do with amount of sexual desire. Very weird concept to me.


Weird as it may be to you, for many women, manner of dress is linked to openness to sex. For the many who equate sweatpants with not being up for it, well, lets just say that for their husbands seeing sweatpants day in and day out gets tough after a while. :banghead:

If intentional ease of extraction was a driving factor in selecting sweatpants, those husbands would have a very different reaction to seeing them:grin2:


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

some women purposely wear baggy frumpy cloth so their husband won't try for some action.


----------



## xMadame (Sep 1, 2016)

Mr. Nail said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> In general Sweats are like flip flop shoes "they have no place in polite society". Yoga pants are in the same category.



Have to disagree with you there. I will go anywhere I darn well please in sweat pants.

People need to dress for their surroundings, and tbh, If I am shopping, well I am not out to impress anyone, I am out to buy eggs milk and bread and if that requires me to dress up and toss on some makeup then there is something wrong with society.

The deal with women wearing sweatpants is that men seem to think that when their wives are wearing them it is a sign that she is no longer trying to look good to impress her man. In reality what it is is that we are busy with children, keeping up a house, laundry, dishes, sporting events, dance recitals and so on that we do not have the time in the morning to get all dolled up with hair done and makeup on. For those of you that have that time, good for you...lucky you.

Me, I am just to busy trying to keep my family happy and that is more important to me. It is all about my surroundings. Now men, if you want your wife to put on something nice and leave the sweatpants at home, take your wife out on a nice date so she has a reason to look good for you!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

notmyrealname4 said:


> I don't have a plaid flannel long nightgown. I did once. It was really nice with lace at the collar and wrists. It was red/black finely checked cloth, with a black velvet ribbon at the shirring.


That would be the one. I would certainly misread you. my life experience has been vastly different from yours. OTOH I know plenty of guys who can't be comfortable in a suit. I also have no idea what guys look sexy in, Mrs Nail is not visually motivated to the best of my knowledge. Leather works OK.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

I think they generally look sloppy and hide excess weight. I don't like them, though the heavier members of the family wear them.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

I used to be a jeans and t shirt kind of guy. though my actions and work ethic are more important than the cloths I wear as long as its clean and neat your presentable.

I have since changed my mind. your appearance is the first thing everybody judges you on. I have noticed that even keeping your shoes shined makes a difference. by dressing nicer everybody treats you nicer. when I go shopping I put on decent cloths and when I need help the service is 10 times better all because I took the time to put some khakis on and a button down shirt. 

some might say thats bs everybody should be treated the same but in the real world it makes a difference. and I like being treated with respect and getting good service.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Sweatpants, yoga pants, jeans, pajama pants...

Nothing has ever hindered Odo. He can pants me just fine.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

xMadame said:


> Have to disagree with you there. I will go anywhere I darn well please in sweat pants.
> 
> People need to dress for their surroundings, and tbh, If I am shopping, well I am not out to impress anyone, I am out to buy eggs milk and bread and if that requires me to dress up and toss on some makeup then there is something wrong with society. _Polite society is not the society you chose._
> 
> ...


The trouble with your very forceful and self affirming attitude is that it is all entitlement and me first. Marriage has never worked well under those conditions.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

,


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Sometimes that's probably true. I don't care what most people think about what I'm wearing.
> 
> If I was going to a job interview, applying for a bank loan, or attending somebody's wedding; then no, I won't wear sweatpants. I observe decorum.
> 
> ...


its does make you feel better to take some pride in how you look. more confidence and better service. Oh and compliments. I get a fair bit of compliments from the ladies especially on nice polished shinny shoes.

If it helps you feel better dressing down then more power to you!


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Well, when I wear sweatpants, I am definitely not screaming "I don't feel sexy, nor am I in the mood." Not at all.
> 
> Of course, a lot of what we think is sexy is conditioning. Sex is presented as a woman in a mini-skirt with high heels. When you see that image over and over a bazillion times; presented to you as sexy---that will affect your perceptions.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, mini skirts are simply sexy and not because the skirt is presented this way. I have no preconceived perception of mini skirts. A nice azz in panties peaking out from a mini skirt beats a baggy pair of sweat pants any day.


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

My wife makes a pair of sweat pants look pretty darn good.

I hope she feels the same way about shorts and Hawaiian shirts.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*Sweat pants and tops are both good by me, and I have no problem with a spouse who wants to wear them!

After all, I know what lies beneath them and have a working idea of how to get to it! 

And I would hope that she knows the very same thing about me!*


----------



## CharlieParker (Aug 15, 2012)

There are sweatpants, and then there are people-of-Walmart-sweatpants.


----------



## Buddy400 (Aug 30, 2014)

I think that there's something about putting an effort into looking good for other people but not putting a similar effort into looking good for your spouse.

That being said, I wouldn't expect my wife to walk around dressed to the nines all the time.

What I can't figure out is why women put up with all the men I see walking around in public in their baggy gym shorts and shower sandals.


----------



## Jessica38 (Feb 28, 2017)

CharlieParker said:


> There are sweatpants, and then there are people-of-Walmart-sweatpants.


Yep- just like there are yoga leggings and lululemon yoga leggings, which I happen to love wearing and my husband finds very sexy


----------



## Rocky Mountain Yeti (Apr 23, 2017)

My wife abhors hoodies. None of my children were ever allowed out in public in hoodies. I didn't even dream of buying one for myself. Which was fine with me since I naturally generate a lot of heat and don't even wear long sleeved shirts outside of work. 

Then, I was given a hoodie as a perk for a volunteer activity I supported. It was a nice one. Real fuzzy and soft inside. Super warm and comfy.

Next thing I know, my wife's wearing it. A lot. Three sizes too big for her, but I guess that just makes it all the more comfy. Through the winter, it became her favorite item of clothing. 

And she's just adorable in it, I don't care what signals it sends.


----------



## tropicalbeachiwish (Jun 1, 2016)

CharlieParker said:


> There are sweatpants, and then there are people-of-Walmart-sweatpants.


:rofl::rofl:


----------



## 23cm (Dec 3, 2016)

The hand basket is full and enroute to hades with a bunch of sloppy no-class no-manners feral subhumans who apparently believe the world turns solely because their entitled pj-clad azzes are on it.


----------



## MartinBeck (Jan 19, 2017)

xMadame said:


> Have to disagree with you there. I will go anywhere I darn well please in sweat pants.
> 
> People need to dress for their surroundings, and tbh, If I am shopping, well I am not out to impress anyone, I am out to buy eggs milk and bread and if that requires me to dress up and toss on some makeup then there is something wrong with society.
> 
> The deal with women wearing sweatpants is that men seem to think that when their wives are wearing them it is a sign that she is no longer trying to look good to impress her man. In reality what it is is that we are busy with children, keeping up a house, laundry, dishes, sporting events, dance recitals and so on that we do not have the time in the morning to get all dolled up with hair done and makeup on. For those of you that have that time, good for you...lucky




Many, many men have "attractive spouse" as a key "His Need". 
Many, many men view "wife making an effort in her appearance for him" as directly equals "wife making an effort in the marriage". 


So if you look frumpy the signal you are sending is you don't love him.

And many many men value the wife putting time and energy into that a lot more than they value her efforts at laundry, dishes, kids activities, etc.

You don't always get to choose what is important to your partner.


----------



## MartinBeck (Jan 19, 2017)

Mr. Nail said:


> The trouble with your very forceful and self affirming attitude is that it is all entitlement and me first. Marriage has never worked well under those conditions.




Yah her post is completely dismissive that other folks might think differently.


----------



## MartinBeck (Jan 19, 2017)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Sometimes that's probably true. I don't care what most people think about what I'm wearing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



But every day *is* an interview - you are constantly being evaluated by bosses and spouses to see if you make the grade. So you should know if appearance is important to those people.


----------



## Personal (Jan 16, 2014)

Since my wife and I dislike sweatpants for aesthetic reasons, we don't wear them and haven't owned any through 21 years of being together.


----------



## Cooper (Apr 18, 2008)

I have no problem with wearing sweat pants around the house, the frumpy/sleepy look is kind of sexy. Seeing people dressed in sweats out in public bothers me, I think it sends the message you are too lazy to get dressed, and I hate lazy, I feel the same way when I see people in pajama pants out at the store.


----------



## Satya (Jun 22, 2012)

Odo has a pair of Pony sweats that are older than I am. 

I buried them in a drawer somewhere because he'd occasionally wear them. They are completely ratty. 

Internet pic found for reference.










I'm guilty of wearing sweat pants and yoga pants around the house. Not when I go out. My job requires business attire when I'm at a client, so I like to balance by dressing down when I'm working from home. With 3 dogs, dirt flies... Everywhere. 

I try to look my nicest, put together self if we're going out. Odo has never commented on what I wear at home or had issue with it, and admittedly it can appear pretty dumpy on occasion. If he had a problem I can be sure he'd tell me directly, just like I told him that wearing sweatpants as old as me were banned from the home.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

notmyrealname4 said:


> What sexy lingerie does, is make premature ejaculation even more premature.


----------



## Mollymolz (Jan 12, 2017)

MartinBeck said:


> Many, many men have "attractive spouse" as a key "His Need".
> Many, many men view "wife making an effort in her appearance for him" as directly equals "wife making an effort in the marriage".
> 
> 
> ...


But we can choose our partners based on what important to us 

Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk


----------



## MartinBeck (Jan 19, 2017)

Mollymolz said:


> But we can choose our partners based on what important to us
> 
> Sent from my LG-D852 using Tapatalk




Just be prepared for what they really think to not match what they say.


----------



## TX-SC (Aug 25, 2015)

Swantspants are okay under the right conditions. I see them mostly as a "lounging around the house" or exercising garment. I wouldn't wear them while going to the store or something like that.


----------



## notmyrealname4 (Apr 9, 2014)

.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Yeah, that's why I don't wear mini-skirts. I wouldn't want to flash my underwear to the general public. Thanks for confirming that I am not paranoid in thinking that men *are* trying to look at mini-skirted women's underwear when they sit opposite them on the bus, or in a waiting room, etc. etc.
> 
> *Creepy*.


You can sure say that again.


----------



## Yeswecan (Jul 25, 2014)

notmyrealname4 said:


> Yeah, that's why I don't wear mini-skirts. I wouldn't want to flash my underwear to the general public. Thanks for confirming that I am not paranoid in thinking that men *are* trying to look at mini-skirted women's underwear when they sit opposite them on the bus, or in a waiting room, etc. etc.
> 
> Creepy.


It ain't creepy. It's just men who are naturally devious.


----------

